# Logos Pastor Appreciation Sale



## fredtgreco (Oct 18, 2008)

*[FONT=&quot]Dear Pastor,[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]We appreciate you more than you know. Please download a copy of the Sermon File Addin as our gift of appreciation to you for all you do. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Thank you,[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Your friends at Logos Bible Software[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]In addition to the free copy of the Sermon File Addin download, to help celebrate Pastor Appreciation Month October 2008, we have some great specials on resources for pastors—that anyone can take advantage of. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Add all the products you are interested in to your shopping cart and proceed to checkout. Type: *[FONT=&quot]PAM2008 [/FONT]*in the coupon code field on the left hand side of the checkout page and click the "Update Cart" button to see even greater discounts off the sale price! [/FONT]
_[FONT=&quot]Just use coupon code [/FONT]_*[FONT=&quot]PAM2008 [/FONT]*_[FONT=&quot]to get the Pastor Appreciation Month discounts.[/FONT]_
[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Classical Pastoral Care (4 volumes)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]http://www.logos.com/products/details/2874 [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Preaching & Leadership Collection (18 volumes)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]http://www.logos.com/products/details/2467[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The Complete Library of Christian Worship on CD-ROM
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]http://www.logos.com/products/details/2228[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Pastoral Ministry Collection (13 Vols.)
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]http://www.logos.com/products/details/3672[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Broadman & Holman Preaching Resources Collection (18 Vols.)
http://www.logos.com/products/details/3680[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Church Origins Collection (10 Vols.)
http://www.logos.com/products/details/2848[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]D. A. Carson Collection
http://www.logos.com/products/details/2812[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]An Exposition on Prayer in the Bible (5 Vols.) 
http://www.logos.com/products/details/3439[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Nelson 325 Book Unlock on CD-ROM
http://www.logos.com/products/details/2432[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Biblical Counseling Library (30 Volumes)
http://www.logos.com/products/details/2482[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]R. Kent Hughes' Preaching the Word Upgrade (12 Volumes)http://www.logos.com/products/details/3180[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]R. Kent Hughes' Preaching the Word Collection (19 Volumes)http://www.logos.com/products/details/2912[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The Pulpit Commentary (77 Electronic Vols)http://www.logos.com/products/details/2077[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Selected Works of Martyn Lloyd-Jones (10 volumes)http://www.logos.com/products/details/2434[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The New International Greek Testament Commentary (12 Volumes)http://www.logos.com/products/details/2109[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]John Hunt Desk Reference Collection
http://www.logos.com/products/details/2008[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Click on the image below to watch a demo of the Sermon File Addin:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Don't forget pastors, you can have the download of the [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]*[FONT=&quot]Sermon File Addin [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]included with your purchase at no charge. Just add it to your cart with your order.[/FONT]*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Remember: All the products listed above are part of our Pastor Appreciation Month Special and are on sale for the month of October 2008. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]If you want an even better price than the sale price you see listed on the website, just add all the products you are interested in to your shopping cart and proceed to checkout. Once there make sure to type: *[FONT=&quot]PAM2008 [/FONT]*in the coupon code field on the left hand side of the checkout page and click the "Update Cart" button to see the discounts. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]If you are a pastor and you really have your heart set on a few titles from your wish list that you did not see discounted here, we may still be able to show you some extra appreciation. Please give your personal sales representative a call at 800-875-6467 or an email at [email protected] and let them know that you are a pastor and tell them which titles you are interested in. If possible, they will see what they can do for you and try to get you a personally customized Pastor Appreciation Month special.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]http://www.logos.com[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]800-875-6467[/FONT]*



​


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Oct 18, 2008)

Fred do you know if you can get the addin without shelling out for another package?

Thanks!


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes. That is what I did.


----------



## Scott1 (Oct 18, 2008)

It no doubt is reassuring that "the Logos" so appreciates Pastors!


----------

